# Driver mirror question - 00 A6 2.8Q auto



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

I am replacing some damaged parts on my 00 A6 2.8Q auto and am at a loss. I bought a driver mirror to replace the one that was missing (the deer graciously took it with him when bouncing off the front end. The problem i am having is the new mirror is from a 98 and apparently has more options (heated I guess) and in turn has an extra harness. I would assume there would be no problem to leave that harness vacant and not worry about making a connection. 

My major problem is the pins do not line up with the door harness for the other plug and I cannot de-pin them and move them, because I do not know what is what as the wire colors are evidently different. 

Below is picture of the mirror and the (2) wire harness that come off of the mirror as well as what's left of the old mirror harness. If anyone can shed some light on the situation that would be great. If you could possibly let me know what wires belong where, that would be even better!:banghead:

In the picture the harness to the upper left with the red and white wire in it is my original harness, the other two are from the 98 and fixed to the mirror. I just placed them all together to give perspective.


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

Hmmmn, no luck...
Any chance anyone can send me a pic of the wiring diagram from the bentley? Unfortunately, I do not have a bentley for the car, just my A4. I could really use some help if someone had a few moments to spare and a copy of a manual handy.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

most likely if you bought of 1998 this vehicle has setup for anti-dazzle mirror and power mirror for those that have option to flip the entire mirror close to glass, as oppose doing that by hand, 
in 2000 they change the shape of the mirror housing together with a glass , 
just connect and check if it is working nothing serious will happen


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

I actually tried to make the connection and could not get any functions. I figured worst case I would blow a fuse, but I did not get anything.


Please help!


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

I hate to say it but will be better if you get mirror of 2000 to 2005 C5 model, 1998 and 1999 mirrors are different shape plus a some had extra options might not be compatible or require move pins around,
if yo have original socket compare the wires colors of original and this plug ans see if they are the same, if teh wires are in different hole you can remove the pins , you need to remove that pink plastic and using pin removal tool (this can be bought at autozone) insert from the socket and push in, and pull the wire from the other end,


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, i am totally fine with re-pinning it, i have pinned ecu's before. I just need to know what pins go where?
The color do not match at all. The two in the top of the pic are the old wire loom and the new wire loom. I am trying to figure out if anyone has a bentley or oem wiring access to pin outs so I kow what goes where.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

i am going to check the bentley..


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you!
I have a pdf Bentley for my A4, but not much good for the A6.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

I have checked the bentley and another sources none of them lists pin layout for this connector, pretty much you need to following circuit diagrams to find what is what.. 
how many wires are on the original connector is it 7 wires attached ?
this is what i could make out of the wiring diagrams this is for the long wire

on 1999+ A6 
1 goes to module for Fold in Motor
2 ground
3
4 fuse
5 adjustment motor function for glass
6 adjustment motor function for glass
7
8 adjustment motor function for glass
9 adjustment motor function for glass
10

on 1998 model only
1 illumination
2 adjustment motor function for glass
3 adjustment motor function for glass
4
5 adjustment motor function for glass
6 adjustment motor function for glass
7 fuse
8 ground
9 goes to module for Fold in Motor
10


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

The original connector has 5 wires only. The 98 connector has two harness's. The harness that is identical to the 00 also has only 5 wires. Then it has the second harness. I am going to go play with the wires now and see what i come up with. I will post back with results asap.


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

Actually, if this is for the long wire, I am in trouble...
The 00' I have only has the short wire. The 98 has the short / long wire.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

Si Integra said:


> Actually, if this is for the long wire, I am in trouble...
> The 00' I have only has the short wire. The 98 has the short / long wire.


I have 99 Audi A6, and I upgraded to 00+ mirror housing and on my 99 I had short wire and long one, when I bought 00 complete housings it had as well short and long wire, and check the pin layout was identical , 
you should have long wire since the long wire connects lower then the small short wire..


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

paul99 said:


> I have 99 Audi A6, and I upgraded to 00+ mirror housing and on my 99 I had short wire and long one, when I bought 00 complete housings it had as well short and long wire, and check the pin layout was identical ,
> you should have long wire since the long wire connects lower then the small short wire..



Perhaps my car has less features? 
I am not sure, but there is no where to connect a second plug anywhere on the harness.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

Si Integra said:


> Perhaps my car has less features?
> I am not sure, but there is no where to connect a second plug anywhere on the harness.


so how was your original connected ? 
on the passenger side your mirror glass is it blue tinted or it is white/dark glass with black trim around it ?
the long wire is for operating the mirror motor , the short wire is for heating and anti-dazzle feature, and the third wire plug is for folding entire mirror which is optional


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

paul99 said:


> so how was your original connected ?
> on the passenger side your mirror glass is it blue tinted or it is white/dark glass with black trim around it ?
> the long wire is for operating the mirror motor , the short wire is for heating and anti-dazzle feature, and the third wire plug is for folding entire mirror which is optional


Passenger side is blueish with no trim like the 98, it is the early production date, so I thought it would be the same as the 99/98. Dumb me I guess. It has the anti dazzle I suppose, I will remove the passenger side and check for the second harness....:banghead:


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

I had on both anti-dazzle so it had two plugs , 
you have one plug so it is basic operation of the mirror and heating, hmm I don't know what to offer,


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, I am stumped. I double checked the passenger door and it also has only one harness. The 00' harness contains 5 wires. They are in pins 2, 4, 8, 9, 10 and as best I can tell, 2 & 4 are ground and fuse. Which leaves 8, 9, & 10 a puzzle. Not really certain how 3 wires can articulate the mirror :banghead:


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

8 9 10 probably is motor and heating, at least two pins are for motor operation and one is for heating , remove the mirror on passenger side and see what is wired which are motor and for heating element,


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

I thought the same thing. My dilemma is this, I cannot get the painted case off the mirror housing. I have searched on here and audizine for how to separate the two and have had no luck!
Not only that, but my 98 mirror only has 4 wires from the black harness. I located a 02' mirror and it also has 2 separate harness's. I am really getting frustrated.


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

I think i figured it out!!!!
I have been looking on eBay for the past hour now and I think if your car has memory you have 2 harness's if you have electric w/o memory, you have one!
This is the style I need:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/01-0...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Now i just need to figure out how to wire the mirror up without memory....


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

yes my car has memory , let me look up at the bentley again


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

Si Integra said:


> Yeah, I am stumped. I double checked the passenger door and it also has only one harness. The 00' harness contains 5 wires. They are in pins 2, 4, 8, 9, 10 and as best I can tell, 2 & 4 are ground and fuse. Which leaves 8, 9, & 10 a puzzle. Not really certain how 3 wires can articulate the mirror :banghead:


2 (brown), 4 (white) are for heating connects to fuse (constant heating) 
8, 9 10 are for motor (pin 8 (yellow/black) , 10 (red/yellow) connects to switch , pin 9 (green) connects to passenger side mirror


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

paul99 said:


> 2 (brown), 4 (white) are for heating connects to fuse (constant heating)
> 8, 9 10 are for motor (pin 8 (yellow/black) , 10 (red/yellow) connects to switch , pin 9 (green) connects to passenger side mirror



So, these pins are for the black connector?
My wiring is a different color. It's so odd, the 00 mirror harness is different in color than the 00 body harness. 
The 98' mirror harness is also different than both of the other two harnesses.
I am going to try to pull the mirror off the passenger side and see if I can figure some wiring out.


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

SO I have depinned the block of the four wires to the mirror. I was unable to get any movement on the mirror when I moved the pins around. I tried the black two as per how you suggested. The others I have tried numerous ways. Here is a pic of the mirror de-pinned. When i opened the mirror up I can see the two black connect to the back of the glass pane itself. The black and grey and black and green connect to a little block behind the mirror. The other harness goes inside the mirrors backing, so I assume it is just as you said, heat and memory.

Any way you can check the mirror side of the wiring to depict what wires are what?
The colors you provided are for the door harness, the mirrors are actually different.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

you need to use wires from the long connector, those two short connectors one is for folding mirror housing and second is for anti-dazzle feature, you need to unpin from the long wire


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

I am just looking at my 99 mirror housing and have the same wires the one that you have unpinned for for the heating and anti-dazzle feature same colors on 99 , the long wire is to power the motor


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

paul99 said:


> you need to use wires from the long connector, those two short connectors one is for folding mirror housing and second is for anti-dazzle feature, you need to unpin from the long wire


That first pic is misleading... It only has one long and one short harness. I placed the wiring harness that was connected to the mirror that ripped off the car into the picture for a reference. I do not have the mirror, but part of the harness was still intact after the accident.

I am trying to figure out what wires in that long harness do what. also the short ones seem to be lacking as well.

The oem harness at the door only has 5 wires to make a connection to. The 98' mirror only has 4 wires in the short harness.
It i really beginning to look like I am going to have to buy another mirror. I cannot decipher what wire is what on the mirror itself.


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

paul99 said:


> I am just looking at my 99 mirror housing and have the same wires the one that you have unpinned for for the heating and anti-dazzle feature same colors on 99 , the long wire is to power the motor


Being the door harness only has 5 pins to make a connection to, should I then assume this is a lost cause? Do you think the memory mirror would not be able to be controlled using the non-memory harness?

With a limited 5 wires to choose from and no knowledge of what wires are what on the mirror side of the harness it makes it very hard to decipher what could go where.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

your original mirror had basic feature so it has only one connector leading to housing from the car, 
there is different wiring for cars that have folding mirror housing and anti-dazzle they separate to extra plugs that you don't have ..
you would have to if you have original plug from broke mirror you would have to cut all the connectors and make new links..


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

Si Integra said:


> Being the door harness only has 5 pins to make a connection to, should I then assume this is a lost cause? Do you think the memory mirror would not be able to be controlled using the non-memory harness?
> 
> With a limited 5 wires to choose from and no knowledge of what wires are what on the mirror side of the harness it makes it very hard to decipher what could go where.



can the plug from long wire fit into your door plug ?


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

unfortunately no, it would need to be cut and soldered. I just threw the multimeter on the wires while connected to the old broken mirror harness. That harness has 5 wires. 
brown/white
red
white
black
black

After testing for a reaction with the multimeter, I found the following:
brown/white - 12.9 volts when mirror switch applied in the Right position
red - 12.9 volts when mirror switch applied in the Up position
white - 12.9 volts when mirror switch applied in the Left position
black - used as ground
black - read negative when used as ground and had the negative effect or opposite, it read -12.9 instead of + 12.9 volts when i used the other black wire!

If this makes sense.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

this is what shows in bentley manual very limited diagram
on 1998 model only
1 is wired to illumination 
2 adjustment motor function for glass
3 adjustment motor function for glass
4
5 adjustment motor function for glass
6 adjustment motor function for glass
7 fuse
8 ground
9 goes to module for Fold in Motor
10


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

I will try again tomorrow and see what I can come up with. Thank you for all the help!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Si Integra (Jan 2, 2010)

I suppose i need to chalk this one up as a "fail." I cannot seem to get the functions to duplicate using the other mirror with original harness....


----------

